# Alutech 2005



## Maui (8. September 2004)

auf der homepage geht leider garnix voran   

wär schön wenn hier wenigstens ein paar infos und bilder zu den neuen kostbarkeiten auftauchen.

gruss MAUI


----------



## ichkriegediekri (8. September 2004)

Hi!

Also ich habe vor einer Woche mein Enduro bekommen. Das müsste eigentlich ein 2005er Modell sein.
Schau mal ein paar Threads weiter unten das ist ein Bild vom rahmen.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzfahrer (8. September 2004)

Hallo Maui,

warst Du auf der EUROBIKE und hast das Getriebebike gesehen?

Wenn nicht kann ich Dir ein Bild schicken, lohnt sich !!!


----------



## Rote-Locke (8. September 2004)

Moin,

also hier die Kurzfassung:

die wirklich großen Neuerungen für 2005 sind die Wildsau G-Boxx und das Alutech Rennrad mit Scheibenbremse (The Cleg) und 8-fach gefaltetem Oberrohr. Sind beides zur Zeit noch Prototypen aber die Serienversionen sind in greifbarer Nähe. Die G-Boxx Sau soll zur Inter Bike in einem Monat perfekt sein (ist sie aber vom Fahrwerk her jetzt schon   )

Ansonsten gibt es halt noch einige Detailverbesserungen, so wird das DDU z.B. jetzt mit 150er Einbaubreite (Hinterbau) und verbesserten Ausfallenden geliefert. Jetzt ist die Kettenlinie auch wirklich 1A. Ansonsten gibt es ja bereits seit einiger Zeit die Rohloff Ausfallenden und die Drop Sau wurde ja auch schon vor einiger Zeit vorgestellt.

Erstma!


----------



## Maui (9. September 2004)

Schwarzfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Maui,
> 
> warst Du auf der EUROBIKE und hast das Getriebebike gesehen?
> 
> Wenn nicht kann ich Dir ein Bild schicken, lohnt sich !!!




ja warum nit her damit oder hängs doch gleich hier rein 

ok so ein paar mehr bilder wären schon gut
aber was ist mit der drop sau doch soll doch auch jetzt erst richtig reif sein?
das Teil vom jürgen ist doch eher ein prototyp.

gewicht von der G-box-sau?

gruss maui


----------



## wolfi (9. September 2004)

für maui:
ist aber woanders geklaut


----------



## Alpha_1 (9. September 2004)

.....

jeder kennt sie, alle lieben sie aber niemand kann sie sich leisten..... die KUH  





droppsau oben... dh sau unten....





der hinterbau der dropsau ....





......und der ihrer großen schwester der dh sau....





..... die erste sau mit getriebe!.....


----------



## JohG (19. September 2004)

so jungs und mädels, haltet euch fest 






größer in meiner gallery

grüße
JOH


----------



## crossie (19. September 2004)

geiler spielteppich


----------



## anderson (19. September 2004)

ichkriegediekri schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Also ich habe vor einer Woche mein Enduro bekommen. Das müsste eigentlich ein 2005er Modell sein.
> Schau mal ein paar Threads weiter unten das ist ein Bild vom rahmen.
> ...



ich habe meine 2005er enduro im märz! bekommen, also dürfte deine in der tat auch eine sein.

gruss
haller


----------



## dantist (19. September 2004)

johan_es schrieb:
			
		

> so jungs und mädels, haltet euch fest



wow....  

sieht mir ja mal echt nicht schlecht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Not a Banshee (3. Oktober 2004)

was soll den die dropsau kosten und wieviel fw was für ein gewicht mit dämpfer   
thnx Jay


----------



## Banshee Rider (3. Oktober 2004)

Worin liegen die  genauen Unterschiede zwischen der Drop und DH sau? weil die dropsau sieht ja mal echt fett aus, macht banshee glatt konkurrenz.


----------



## JohG (4. Oktober 2004)

Die wildsau als dropfreerider, was ist das? Halt ein frame mit dem man auch gut berghoch fahren kann um dann bei Gelegenheit jeden superfetten drop bergrunter mitzunehmen; Federweg 181/204mm mit Standarddämpfer spv 190mm mit Sonderdämpfer z,B, Fox 200mm mit 57mm hub 230mm Federweg.
Fahrbar mit 24"und 26" bis max 2.8" Breite. Preis steht noch nicht fest.


die größten unterschiede zwischen drop sau und dh_sau sind der federweg. die dh_sau hat 240 /270mm federweg. 

der Preis der dh_sau beträgt 2299,- 
inkl. Dämpfer und Alutech Hinterradnabe 135mm/12mm Steckachse

der preis von der drop sau wird darunter liegen, aber in den nächsten tagen gebe ich nochmal bescheid !


grüße
joh


----------



## THEYO (4. Oktober 2004)

@johan_es

fährst du nächstes jahr die g-boxx-sau????

mfg

yo


----------



## JohG (5. Oktober 2004)

hey jo,
ja bis jetzt siehts so aus das ich sie fahren werde  aml schauen ob wir noch ein bisschen mehr federweg rausholen können.

grüße
joh


----------



## Maui (5. Oktober 2004)

Wenn das ding sich als nutzvoll rausstellt und auch mal in der DH Sau landet fang ich schon mal an zu sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (5. Oktober 2004)

johan_es schrieb:
			
		

> hey jo,
> ja bis jetzt siehts so aus das ich sie fahren werde  aml schauen ob wir noch ein bisschen mehr federweg rausholen können.
> 
> grüße
> joh




ui geil!
das is ja mal echt genial  kannste dich ja schon mim schneidi auf eine stufe stellen, der durfteja den gboxxler auch zuerst testen bei nicolai 
is das schon dein rad auf dem Bild oder kriegst du nochmal nen anderen??

naja ich werd mich wohl nächste saison auch nach was neuem umschauen müssen, so wies aussieht hat mein banshee innen im unterrohr nen riß...... und ich dachte der bleiklotz hält mal.....naja drauf geschissen, vielleicht wirds dann ja ne wildsau DH 

mfg
yo


----------

